# Ariens Deluxe 24 vs Deluxe 28 SHO



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

I currently have a Troy built 8526 that needs upgrading. Not sure whether to go wider or narrower.

Paved parking in front of the garage is about 36 ft wide by 45 ft long. Rock driveway is about 100 ft long one lane. I live in the country so when it blows I get a 3 to 4 ft drift in front of the garage. The local Ariens dealer has both on hand and seem to have a decent cash discount currently, or at least until it snows, lol.

I was originally looking at the Deluxe 28 but read it may be underpowered.


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

My suggestion would be to go narrower with more power. I run a Pro 28 and am always glad I spent the extra money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

So you're thinking the 24 with the 254cc engine has more power than the 28 with the 306cc? Ratio wise, anyway?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

dp2826 said:


> So you're thinking the 24 with the 254cc engine has more power than the 28 with the 306cc? Ratio wise, anyway?


 No way the 28 will run circles around it the 28 sho has hi speed pulley 70 rpm high fan speed
254cc is to small a motor for any blower unless you get 15inches a yr


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The deluxe 28 sho will do 72 tons an hr. For your size drive way that would do the trick. You could also do the 24 Platinum 24 sho with 365cc that will do 73 tons an HR. Forget the 24 deluxe.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

How old is your 8526 ?
Mine is about 12, but I do a few driveways with it.
What is the problem with it ?


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

I have the Deluxe 28 SHO and have been very pleased with it. We have had several feet this year and I do two driveways without any bogging down.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

chargin said:


> How old is your 8526 ?
> Mine is about 12, but I do a few driveways with it.
> What is the problem with it ?


About 12 years also I believe. Bought it used a couple years ago needing a transmission. It does alright, I was just looking to upgrade. I've always had my eye on an Ariens, was actually looking for a decent used machine. They either want too much or they are in rough shape.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If room is not an issue, go with the Deluxe 28 SHO non EFI. If it is- go with the Platinum 24 SHO non EFI Either way, you will be grinning and glad you did it.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

The MTD transmission needs constant maintenance.


----------



## dp2826 (Jan 31, 2016)

What would the Horsepower numbers be for the 306cc? I know it shows 15 ft/lbs torque, but small engines have been rated in HP for so long. I was wondering what to compare it to.


----------



## Top98Percent (Dec 9, 2017)

I heard roughly 9hp for the 306 and about 10 for the 369. I have the 28 SHO and it feels more powerful than the old Husqvarna 10.5 I sold.

Either Platinum 24 or Deluxe 28 SHO. Whichever fits your budget and space in the garage.


----------

